# Just me



## chriku1 (2 Aug. 2006)

Hi,
Bin nun auch hier im board, weiß selbst net wie ich hierherkam *g* wohl gegoogelt oder so, auf jedenfall 

Hi @ all


----------



## AMUN (2 Aug. 2006)

Na das ist auch egal wie du hier gelandet bist... hauptsache du bist da und erfreust uns mit geistreichen Beiträgen.

Herzlich willkommen und viel spaß an Board

MfG
Meister


----------



## Muli (2 Aug. 2006)

Hallo chriku,

hoffe du fügst dich mit konstruktiven Beiträgen in das Boardgeflecht mit ein 
Herzlich Willkommen und nun viel Spaß!


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## spoiler (3 Aug. 2006)

Da haste an Treffer gelandet per google meinen Glückwunsch und ich denke du wirst hier ne Menge Spass haben wenn du dich an die Regeln hält !!!

greetz spoiler


----------



## Driver (3 Aug. 2006)

ich begrüsse dich auch sehr herzlich bei uns an board. 
auf ein frohes schaffen & vielen posts.

gruß Driver


----------

